# JR Enterprises Smoker



## azbbqfam (May 25, 2020)

I’m looking for a JR Enterprises 28-72, 28-60, or 28-48 smoker for sale. If you have one, or you know someone who has one that they’d be interested in selling., please let me know. I can be reached at 619-995-8446 Randy


----------



## texican (Jun 7, 2020)

Did you find one to purchase ASBBQFAM? I have a 28-72 and love it. Burned through the upper tank however and I need to repair it. Does anyone know what happened to JR? I took his BBQ class in San Diego years ago before purchasing my smoker. Super cool dude.


----------

